# Look how cute these beds are....



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like a burrow sack kinda. 

Extra Small Small and Medium Fleece Dog Beds by MushyBeds


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

This one is pretty!

Black Red White Dog Bed Zebra Print and by DataDesignBoutique


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh gosh I need to close Etsy. :lol:

London Collection Cuddle Bag English Pink by DataDesignBoutique


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

You are officially the bed and blanket enabler. I should KNOW better than to open one of these posts of yours. It will just cost me (and give the girls more square footage in my home!)! haha!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

The last one looks like another blanket or sack you posted on the cuddle cup thread, perhaps? I love the look of that one!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Code DB99 Gorgeous Luxury Princess Pet Dog Cat by Simplyworld


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> You are officially the bed and blanket enabler. I should KNOW better than to open one of these posts of yours. It will just cost me (and give the girls more square footage in my home!)! haha!!





jesuschick said:


> The last one looks like another blanket or sack you posted on the cuddle cup thread, perhaps? I love the look of that one!


Hahaha!!! This is what happens when I have spare time. :lol: So many beautiful handmade beds, etc. I wish I had that kind of sewing talent. Well maybe not, my house would be full of doggie furniture. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't use crates, but this is so nice!

Crate Bedding Cover Fully Lined/ Navy and by ChildrenWithPaws


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I want this. 

Shaggy Faux Fur White Pet Luxury Lounge Rug Small by NotTooShaggy


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow those are pretty!!!

I have been looking for Jaxx a new bed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I like this too. But looks kinda high for a Chi to get up on. 

SM Black & White Faux Fur Cow Hide / Dark Brown by charliebegood


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Wow those are pretty!!!
> 
> I have been looking for Jaxx a new bed.
> 
> ...


Just stay tuned. I'm sure you'll find one before this thread is over. :lol: I don't need anymore beds, but they are SO cute!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx has 2 already and one of those he hardly uses. The bed he uses every night is just a cheap Wal Mart bed. I want to replace it even though he loves it, I don't.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

New Custom Dog Bed With Chalkboard Name Plate From by Stuffibuy


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Jaxx has 2 already and one of those he hardly uses. The bed he uses every night is just a cheap Wal Mart bed. I want to replace it even though he loves it, I don't.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I tend to buy multiples when I find one that mine like. But I just see so many that I like. The ones they don't end up taking too, I donate.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Dog Bed by AsSnugAsaBug on Etsy


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

That is a great idea. I don't honestly think Jaxx needs a bed in our living room since he prefers to sit on the top of a throw pillow in the Lazy Boy chair. His bed in our bedroom needs replaced so maybe I will get him a new one and donate the one in the living room


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thread to be continued. :lol:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

TLI said:


> Thread to be continued. :lol:


Oh, for the love of goodness, she is refueling!! haha!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> I want this.
> 
> Shaggy Faux Fur White Pet Luxury Lounge Rug Small by NotTooShaggy


Oh wow Jaxx would go nuts for that! He loves fuzzys


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> That is a great idea. I don't honestly think Jaxx needs a bed in our living room since he prefers to sit on the top of a throw pillow in the Lazy Boy chair. His bed in our bedroom needs replaced so maybe I will get him a new one and donate the one in the living room
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I keep a few beds in the living area, a few in my room, and one at the back hallway. They get a lot of use out of their beds during the day when I'm busy. Granny is always holding one or two pups, and when I get time to sit down I hold them too. But they love their beds too. They can't jump up on the couch, chairs or beds, so I try to keep extra comfy things out for them.  I tried stairs so they could use them for getting on the couch, bed, etc., but they didn't like the stairs. They just barked at them. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> Oh, for the love of goodness, she is refueling!! haha!


I'm going to sleep on it so my mind is fresh and clear, and fingers ready to surf. Hahaha!!!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> I keep a few beds in the living area, a few in my room, and one at the back hallway. They get a lot of use out of their beds during the day when I'm busy. Granny is always holding one or two pups, and when I get time to sit down I hold them too. But they love their beds too. They can't jump up on the couch, chairs or beds, so I try to keep extra comfy things out for them.  I tried stairs so they could use them for getting on the couch, bed, etc., but they didn't like the stairs. They just barked at them. :lol:


Oh that just sounds so cute with the wee ones barking at the stairs.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Oh wow Jaxx would go nuts for that! He loves fuzzys


I even wanna sleep on it! :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Oh that just sounds so cute with the wee ones barking at the stairs.


It was hilarious!! They acted like the stairs were intruders. :lol: The stairs were kinda big for them. I think that's why they wouldn't use them. Ramps would work, maybe, but they'd just take up so much space.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Night night, lovely ladies.  See you all tomorrow. :daisy:


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I absolutely love etsy I have seen that pink one and I love it. I have had my eyes in these. 
Minky Dog Sleeping Bag Cheetah Minky Print by dreamonblankets
Holiday Special Minky Couture Doggie Bed Leopard by OnePoshPup


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lola's mom 2013 said:


> I absolutely love etsy I have seen that pink one and I love it. I have had my eyes in these.
> Minky Dog Sleeping Bag Cheetah Minky Print by dreamonblankets
> Holiday Special Minky Couture Doggie Bed Leopard by OnePoshPup


Very pretty, and very cozy looking! I love those snuggle sacks! I really really want the pink one I posted, but I already have 5 snuggle sacks. But did I mention that I really really want it anyway? :lol:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lola's mom 2013 said:


> I absolutely love etsy I have seen that pink one and I love it. I have had my eyes in these.
> Minky Dog Sleeping Bag Cheetah Minky Print by dreamonblankets
> Holiday Special Minky Couture Doggie Bed Leopard by OnePoshPup


How funny! I had that leopard one in my favorites for the longest time, it was one of my contenders for Mimi's first bed! But I ended up with a cappuccino cup one instead. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

I.Should.Not.Have.Opened.This.Thread! EEK!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~Lucky Chi Mama~ said:


> I.Should.Not.Have.Opened.This.Thread! EEK!


My thoughts exactly. **slowly backing out, wallet intact**


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh come on ladies!!! I depend on y'all to be my shopping buddies. :lol:  When I get the million things done that I have to do today, I'll be back.  :headbang:

This day is turning out to be very stressful! Ack!! There, got that off my chest. :lol:

See you girls soon! Don't buy to much without me. :daisy:


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

TLI said:


> Very pretty, and very cozy looking! I love those snuggle sacks! I really really want the pink one I posted, but I already have 5 snuggle sacks. But did I mention that I really really want it anyway? :lol:


I don't have any my dogs are always curled around me I worry they would love cuddling the beds more than me . 



Zorana1125 said:


> How funny! I had that leopard one in my favorites for the longest time, it was one of my contenders for Mimi's first bed! But I ended up with a cappuccino cup one instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just love leopard my new throw pillows are leopard so I may have to get it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The white fuzzy round one is gonna definitely belong to The Wee's very soon!


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

TLI said:


> The white fuzzy round one is gonna definitely belong to The Wee's very soon!


I love white but my doxies can be filthy little beasts. Somehow Lola never has a spot of dirt on her.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lola's mom 2013 said:


> I don't have any my dogs are always curled around me I worry they would love cuddling the beds more than me .
> 
> 
> I just love leopard my new throw pillows are leopard so I may have to get it.


I doubt it. Mine have boocoodles of beds and blankies, but their favorite place is on my lap. :daisy: But taking care of my Mom, whom is blind, and lives here, along with a Senior in Varsity softball and tournament softball, they have to nap on their "pretties" when Mama is busy.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lola's mom 2013 said:


> I love white but my doxies can be filthy little beasts. Somehow Lola never has a spot of dirt on her.


Yeah, it might not be good for a larger breed that likes lots of outside activity. But for your little Angel, I'm sure it would be fine. I live white! So far I've been very lucky with everything we have washing very well. It all still looks new even after multiple washing.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I have so much I need to do today and here I am sitting looking at dog beds! 

Someone needs to convince me that Jaxx doesn't need a new bed now


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I love animal prints too!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> I have so much I need to do today and here I am sitting looking at dog beds!
> 
> Someone needs to convince me that Jaxx doesn't need a new bed now


Jaxx needs a new bed, Mommy.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Jaxx needs a new bed, Mommy.


I think Jaxx would be happy if I was just his bed especially the way the wind is howling here right now. I think he does need a new bed though. Now to find the perfect one and sneak it past hubby.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Uurrrgh, 5a.m. I've been woken by a terrible dry, scratchy cough, eyes feel like sandpaper, and I'm looking at gorgeous beds ... shame on you!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, T, I would never have known all this existed! You can find the most gorgeous stuff! Funny thing, I was looking at all this while hubby and I were eating supper. I clicked on the super furry faux fur white rug and said, "Ummmm." Hubby said, "It's good isn't it?" Bwhahaha! I don't think the big blk and white cow hide pillow would be too tall for the chis because I don't think it's any taller than the pic below and Lulu and Gidget get on and off this pillow all the time. It's one of their favs. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I was gone for more than a week and I thought you were getting ANOTHER bed when I clicked on this thread. LOL

must...resist...getting...another...one...

She doesnt need another one anyway, Star just love sleeping in the carpet, on top of blankets or on her cheap walmart bed on the floor close the the fireplace just as long the fireplace is on!!! LMAO Its the first time I actually seen her sleeping on the floor.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> I think Jaxx would be happy if I was just his bed especially the way the wind is howling here right now. I think he does need a new bed though. Now to find the perfect one and sneak it past hubby.


I hear ya. Mine like to nap in mine or grannies lap too, covered in a blankie. 

Tell hubby some nice dog bed fairy sent a new bed. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

AussieLass said:


> Uurrrgh, 5a.m. I've been woken by a terrible dry, scratchy cough, eyes feel like sandpaper, and I'm looking at gorgeous beds ... shame on you!


I'm very sorry to hear you don't feel well. :/ When you feel bad, one good thing is looking at gorgeous beds.  Feel better soon. xxxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> Oh, T, I would never have known all this existed! You can find the most gorgeous stuff! Funny thing, I was looking at all this while hubby and I were eating supper. I clicked on the super furry faux fur white rug and said, "Ummmm." Hubby said, "It's good isn't it?" Bwhahaha! I don't think the big blk and white cow hide pillow would be too tall for the chis because I don't think it's any taller than the pic below and Lulu and Gidget get on and off this pillow all the time. It's one of their favs. I could be wrong though.


Awwww, thank you!! :daisy: I love surfing for "pretties." 

Hubby liked the white fuzzy too? He has excellent taste.  I love it when men get involved in doggie shopping. 

I have a few of the pillow type beds, but they are about 3" thick. That one looked about 6" thick to me. That's as tall as my Wee's. :lol: Might just be the picture making it look so thick. 

Awwwww!!! Look at that beautiful furry little face! :love5:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Star's Mama said:


> I was gone for more than a week and I thought you were getting ANOTHER bed when I clicked on this thread. LOL
> 
> must...resist...getting...another...one...
> 
> She doesnt need another one anyway, Star just love sleeping in the carpet, on top of blankets or on her cheap walmart bed on the floor close the the fireplace just as long the fireplace is on!!! LMAO Its the first time I actually seen her sleeping on the floor.


I haven't bought another one yet, but it will be soon. :lol: I have to have that furry/fuzzy round thingie. :lol:

I'm going to record that resist thingie and play it in my sleep. Maybe that'll convince me. :lol:

I think I like my doggie beds as much as my doggies like their beds. :lol:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

TLI said:


> Hubby liked the white fuzzy too? He has excellent taste.  I love it when men get involved in doggie shopping.
> 
> Awwwww!!! Look at that beautiful furry little face! :love5:


OH NO!!! Hubby thought I was talking about supper! :laughing8::laughing8:

Thank you!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> OH NO!!! Hubby thought I was talking about supper! :laughing8::laughing8:
> 
> Thank you!


Ohhhhh!!!! Ahahahahahaha!!!!! :lol: Toooooo funny!!!!


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> I haven't bought another one yet, but it will be soon. :lol: I have to have that furry/fuzzy round thingie. :lol:
> 
> I'm going to record that resist thingie and play it in my sleep. Maybe that'll convince me. :lol:
> 
> I think I like my doggie beds as much as my doggies like their beds. :lol:


LOL...I been saying that a lot lately! I have many things on my "to buy" list.

I think you need a chasity on your wallet too


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Star's Mama said:


> LOL...I been saying that a lot lately! I have many things on my "to buy" list.
> 
> I think you need a chasity on your wallet too


Those darn "too buy" lists are fun stuff! :lol:

Yes girl!! Two chastity belts might work. :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol ive made the first one before :]









and this








i keep forgetting to make more LOL








and crate beds as well









i can make a some of the other ones uve listed as well like the pink and black one and the last one...hummm~ i better get to making dog beds soon


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Those beds are super cool!! I love how it looks like they can just burrow right down in the middle! 

I have some of those mats. I use them to keep the pups from getting cold hineys on the floor. 

What's your price for the bed and mats?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I haven't done any surfing today. Been gone most of the day running errands. Now I'm to tired to look. I'm thinking that's a good thing! :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> I haven't done any surfing today. Been gone most of the day running errands. Now I'm to tired to look. I'm thinking that's a good thing! :lol:


hahahaha!!! ur always surfing i swear LMAO

the mats are $25
beds like the size of that one is $30


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahahaha!!! ur always surfing i swear LMAO
> 
> the mats are $25
> beds like the size of that one is $30


Yeah, that surfing is what depletes my "allowance" every month. :lol:

You are just a multi talented, honey bunny!! :love5:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh yayyyyy!! Granny said she'd buy "her babies" a new bed.  Grannies are great to have!!


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahahaha!!! ur always surfing i swear LMAO
> 
> the mats are $25
> beds like the size of that one is $30


Oh noes! One more thing I want to buy from you. 

*MUST......RESIST.....* ahhhhhhh!







I was wondering T, how many beds do you have now? ??


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Star's Mama said:


> Oh noes! One more thing I want to buy from you.
> 
> *MUST......RESIST.....* ahhhhhhh!
> 
> ...


Lmaooooo!! :lol: *holds cake from afar*


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Star's Mama said:


> Oh noes! One more thing I want to buy from you.
> 
> *MUST......RESIST.....* ahhhhhhh!
> 
> ...


Angie, I plead the fifth. :lol:  Let's just say, many. :lol: But they all get used, except for a few that they didn't really like. But those make good for donations.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Now I can't make up my mind which one I want. :/


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Look at this!!! How adorable!!

Code DB13 Dog Pet Cat Sleeping Bag Slipper Sandle by Simplyworld


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Lmaooooo!! :lol: *holds cake from afar*


caaakkkkeeeee *zombie with drool*


TLI said:


> Angie, I plead the fifth. :lol:  Let's just say, many. :lol: But they all get used, except for a few that they didn't really like. But those make good for donations.


lol...i'm imagining 4+ beds to EACH room of your house:tongue1:


----------

